# Thailand Bank Account



## davidtan (May 5, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I am a Malaysian planning to live in Thailand for about 2 months starting June, does anyone know of any bank in Thailand that has less stringent regulations on opening a bank account there? Please help.


David


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

They are about the same although trying a different branch of the same bank can bring results.
I wasn't aware that regulations were stringent, they seem justified to me, but the paperwork can require two or three visits until you get it right.
Most provincial banks don't have an English speaker.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

"Cooked" is correct. The rules are tough. Just provide the proper paperwork.


----------

